

King William's college general knowledge quiz 2012 - spitfire
http://www.kwc.im/document-library/general-knowledge-papers/gkp-questions-2012-13-pdf?attachment=True

======
spitfire
Bit of a cruel trick on christmas eve. But I hope you all enjoy!

